# Great Salt Lake



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Any word on the trial?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

little to no cell coverage at the site,probably wont hear anything till tonite


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

I know, its gonna keep my stomach in knots all day since this is my girls first trial back since whelping in May. I was really hoping it would be in an area where I could be updated.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

No news as the cell and internet coverage is almost non-existant. Although, you can get it at Bear River lodge with Verizon (or can connect to their wifi too from the parking lot) and also you may get it for a minute at Bald Mountain pass, if you are lucky and standing in the right place.

I have said it before, but the general area where these two Utah mountain trials are held (Whitney Reservoir and the Mirror Lake scenic byway) are about my favorite place in the world, and about as beautiful as it gets. 

For those of you that haven't been to this trial or this area, here are a few cell phone pics from this last week with a couple of the many many million dollar views. 





































The wildlife is abundant with tons of deer, some elk, moose, and mtn goats this trip. Lots of good fun fishing too. 

Nevermind, it is miserable up there, everyone stay away!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for taking the time to post the pics!

Jeff


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Brodie (FC-CFC-CAFC Magic X FC-AFC-CNAFC-CFC-CAFC HaM) won the Qualifying ...after taking a Qual 2nd the week before. TERRIRIFIC!

Also here are the callbacks to the open courtesy of Marily Bracken...should be 29 back.

Sarita

2, 3, 4, 8,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,24,26,28,30,32,33,34,36,42,43,45,47,48,50,51,52,53,55


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Brodie and congrats Marilyn and Ben and Bill. Way cool to some great people! Congrats to you guys too, Sarita, as the breeders that produced Brodie.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Travis, you just set my next goal! I want to run a trial at that place. Please tell me the name of the trials run there so I can look 'em up for next year!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

The clubs are the two Utah FT clubs; northern Utah retriever club and great salt lake retriever club. They do their earlier trials at lee Kay and then these later summer ones in the mountains up there in the Uintas. Beautiful place and bring a fishing pole.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Beautiful place the Uintas. Also high altitude.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

20 called back to the 3rd series water blind in the AM which they will start in the morning. No dog numbers to report sorry!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Congrats Marilynn! Any word from the Open or Am today?


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Any placements would be great! Open, Amat, Derby.....Pass the word/call those on the way home. We at home are in the dark.....just like years ago....not fun.....but the way it is.............Thanks!


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to Marilyn and Brodie on your Q win. Henry is very proud of his brother!! Now their are 4 littermates all QAA great job!! Gonna be a blast to watch the repeat this year start their Derby careers


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Any new info?


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Eric Fangsrud & Patrone "Tuffy" on their Derby 2nd. Way to go guys.
Sorry that I don't have the other placements.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric & Patrone"Tuffy". on the Derby 2nd!

thanks for the info Leslie


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

The placements I know -

Derby-
1st Lefty Mary Tatum O/Karl Gunzer H (makes U.S. Derby list)
4th Rusty John and Sharon van der Lee O/Karl Gunzer H 

Open-
2nd Fizz Judy Rasmuson O/Karl Gunzer H
3rd Josie Sydney Gardave O/Karl Gunzer H
RJ (or J not sure) Buddy Glenda Brown O/Karl Gunzer H

Amateur-
1st Guide Sherwin Scott O/H (makes AFC)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Sharon. Congratulations to all.!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Brook and Michael won the open and qualified for the National.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lynn Moore said:


> Brook and Michael won the open and qualified for the National.



Congratulations that's fantastic news


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Bon; it is their tenth National they have qualified for together. Our first field trial dog, she done good.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

She sure did Lynn! Congratulations


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Cool, Lyn, Michael, and Brooke!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Tuffy is sure doing well in Derby.
Here are a few picks of him before he went out west.
You can see by his tail where his name came from.
.
.
.









.
.
.








.
.
Good luck buddy.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Lynn Moore said:


> Brook and Michael won the open and qualified for the National.


Well done and congrats!


----------

